# Road Bike Weight/Cost Chart



## Unicorn-Racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I am new to road biking and became very interested in what makes the bikes weigh as much as they do. I could not find a good resource to learn about it, so I made this and I hope everyone enjoys it. The goal was to keep it cheap and light. 

I am currently looking for a deal on my first road bike for around 500$ but thought it would be fun to make this. The idea of building a bike from scratch sounds really fun for me but I can’t afford to right now. 

Please let me know if I missed anything so I can update it. Also let me hear your suggestions and thoughts 
I hope this gives everyone a better explanation of component weight. Enjoy!

Edit: Changed a bunch of stuff/ removed 105


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Neat chart. Around $100 per pound sounds about right. 

You might check out Weight Weenies

They have some charts on weight of various things all the time.


----------



## Unicorn-Racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I know about that site but its very outdated. I wanted this to be just a general build for everyone to get a feel for the current prices and weights. I dont think you will find any pre-built bikes in the sub 15lb range for 1700$ 

Like I said the cost to reduce 1 more pound is at least 500$ closer to 1000$. But no sane person would ever want to do that right?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

What about the weight of the cables & housing, cages, and computer?
.


----------



## Unicorn-Racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Getting picky now aren't we lol? I thought the cables were included in the groupset?
I also forgot to add the stem!

Computer 
Cateye Micro Wireless 30g = 48$
Water Cage 
Forté Team Cage 28g = 20$
Stem
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 120g = 45$

I will add these to the chart soon.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

$/unit weight? Such a ratio can attribute to an expensive component that's of non-exceptional weight, or a cheaper yet lighter component.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Stem?
Headset?
Clamp?
And PR 3's are 200g each


----------

